# Reduce underbite???



## emsir (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm drawing a portrait and it keeps looking like the person i'm drawing has slightly more underbite than he actually does. It's something weird with the shadowing, but I can't figure out what. Can anyone help me? How do I shadow so that it reduces the underbite??


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. You'll have better luck if you post the art you're working on. It's hard to judge from a description alone.


----------



## emsir (Feb 13, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> Welcome to the forum. You'll have better luck if you post the art you're working on. It's hard to judge from a description alone.


Thanks! I tried to attach the drawing. Hopefully it worked. Any suggestions on improvements are appreciated, especially regarding the slight "underbite". Thanks!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice drawing. Perhaps he's just making that face in the photo.


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

I feel like that forhead is alittle too large or maybe thats just my eyes playing tricks on me. As for the shadowing and tonal values everything looks solid its a good drawing. But that forehead is bothering my eyes just a tad. 

I'm a funny critic, i can't draw people for the life of me xD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't see any under bite. I do think the forehead is too large but then perhaps this individual has a large forehead? 

Over all the picture is very well done.


----------



## emsir (Feb 13, 2016)

thanks for the input! The forehead does look a bit large, but I think I took the picture of the drawing in a slightly weird angle, because it's not as big in the actual drawing. Thanks again!


----------

